# best currency exchangw



## RitaRoot (Apr 5, 2018)

I've just moved to Italy and need to transfer monies for the purchase/renovation of my home. Which companies can you recommend for best exchange rates, speed of transfer, security, etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can depend so much on your specific requirements, the amount(s) you are looking to transfer, whether you are already set up with a bank account in your new home, etc. But you should take a look at this site https://moneytransfercomparison.com/best-way-to-transfer-money-abroad/ for a very good comparison of the various FX and transfer companies. (Don't just take their "recommended" listing at face value - if you click on the Best Money Transfer Companies in the menu line, you can get a full listing of possibilities, with links to the specific policies and requirements, fees and whatever.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

